# 20 Jul 10:  Sapper Brian Collier, 1 CER, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2010)

Damn....

This from the National Post/Postmedia:


> Sapper Brian Collier, of Bradford, Ont., and 1 Combat Engineer Regiment in Edmonton was killed by a homemade landmine Tuesday morning while on a foot patrol 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City.
> 
> The 24-year-old combat engineer was the 151st Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since the Chretien government first committed troops to the U.S.-led war on terrorism here in 2002. He was the 12th Canadian combat engineer to die during the Afghan mission.
> 
> ...



Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen  

_- edited to add photo from CF/CP:  "Canadian soldier Sapper Brian Collier is shown in an undated military handout photo. Collier, 24, has been killed in an IED blast in Afghanistan.  THE CANADIAN PRESS/HO-Department of National Defence" -_


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jul 2010)

RIP Sapper   

Our condolences to his family and friends, and the Engineer family.


----------



## missing1 (20 Jul 2010)

Our condolences to Sapper Brian Collier family and friends.      :yellow:

Dave and Nancee Payne


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2010)

Prayers and condolences to family and friends.

RIP Sapper


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2010)

shit


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Jul 2010)

More rotten news to wake up to.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2010)

> One Canadian soldier was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol in the Panjwa’i District, about 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, at approximately 9:00 a.m. Kandahar time on 20 July 2010.
> 
> Killed in action was Sapper Brian Collier from 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Edmonton, Alberta. Sapper Collier was serving with 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.
> 
> We are all thinking of the family and friends of our Canadian fallen comrade during this sad time. We will not forget Sapper Collier’s sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province ....


http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3477


----------



## mariomike (20 Jul 2010)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## readytogo (20 Jul 2010)

Rest easy Sapper 

Thoughts and prayers to his family in and out of uniform

RTG


----------



## fire_guy686 (20 Jul 2010)

Rest Easy Sapper Collier.


----------



## HavokFour (20 Jul 2010)

My thoughts an condolences go out to his friends, family, and brothers in arms. 

From: CTV



> Canada has lost another soldier in Afghanistan in an IED attack.
> 
> Sapper Brian Collier dismounted from his vehicle Tuesday and was killed by an IED blast. He was 24 years old.
> 
> ...


 :yellow:


----------



## HavokFour (20 Jul 2010)

R.I.P. Sapper Collier.   :yellow:


----------



## cn (20 Jul 2010)

Another sad day.  RIP.  :yellow:


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2010)

My deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Spr Collier.


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Jul 2010)

May you rest in peace for all your hard work and dedication Sapper. Also, may your family and friends find strength and courage in this hard time.
 :yellow:


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jul 2010)

My condolences to the Collier family,friends and the Regiment.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jul 2010)

News Room
Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Sapper Brian Collier
NR - 10.083 - July 20, 2010

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a soldier in Afghanistan.

“I would like to express my profound condolences to the family and friends of Sapper Brian Collier, who died as the result of an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol in the Panjwa’i District.

Sapper Brian Collier was a remarkable Canadian and a dedicated soldier. He made the ultimate sacrifice for our country and has earned the recognition and the respect of us all.

Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected Afghan government and as part of an UN-mandated, NATO-led mission. While the mission continues to be challenging, our men and women in uniform are doing an incredible job meeting these challenges on a daily basis.

We are committed to our objective to help Afghans build a brighter future for themselves so they may live in freedom just as we do here in Canada.”



Fallen Soldier
July 20, 2010  

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the Death of Sapper Brian Collier 
OTTAWA—My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I have just learned of the death of Sapper Brian Collier, who was serving with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, in Afghanistan. He was on foot patrol when he was killed by an improvised explosive device approximately 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar. We are extremely saddened by this tragic news. 

Sapper Brian Collier answered the call of duty and went to defend the Afghan people, who legitimately aspire to peace, justice and prosperity. With immense courage, he gave his heart and soul, working alongside his comrades, other NATO soldiers and humanitarian workers. His total devotion will not be forgotten. 

Our hearts go out to Sapper Brian Collier’s family, loved ones and fellow soldiers. Our thoughts are with them, and on behalf of all Canadians, we would like to offer them our sincerest condolences.

Michaëlle Jean

‑30‑

Media Information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca 
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca



Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
20 July 2010
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

“It is with great sadness that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the family and friends of Sapper Brian Collier who died while conducting a patrol in Afghanistan.  Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time. 

“The bravery and remarkable commitment of Canadians like Sapper Collier are bringing safety and stability to the people of Afghanistan. 

“Canada and its international allies continue to secure and rebuild Afghanistan through this UN-mandated mission.  The Government of Canada is proud of our Canadian Forces.  Every day, their dedication and work protect our interests and values here at home and around the world.  

“Sapper Collier’s sacrifice will not be forgotten.”


----------



## Lance Wiebe (20 Jul 2010)

RIP, soldier.

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2010)

STATEMENT BY AMBASSADOR JAWED LUDIN ABOUT THE DEATH OF SAPPER BRIAN COLLIER OF THE COMBAT ENGINEER REGIMENT  
In reaction to the tragic news a few hours ago of the death of Sapper Brian Collier, His Excellency Jawed Ludin, Afghanistan’s Ambassador to Canada, made the following statement:

“I am extremely saddened by the news of the latest Canadian life to have been lost in Afghanistan.  I learned that Sapper Brian Collier was killed in an improved explosive device explosion in Kandahar earlier today.  Brian was 24 years old and it is particularly heart wrenching that a young life has been lost.

“Sapper Brian Collier died on a day when an international conference was underway in Kabul, where the decision to transfer the responsibility of defending the Afghan soil from international forces to Afghans was discussed and important agreements were made.  It is particularly at times like this, when a young life from a country far away is lost in the defense of peace and human rights, that we Afghans feel even more anxious to take responsibility for our own security.

“We owe a lot of our progress, including the possibility that millions of our boys and girls are able to attend schools and a democratic process is functioning in my country, to the invaluable sacrifices that people such as Brian Colliers have made.   As an Afghan, I am truly indebted to Brian Colliers and his comrades who have given the ultimate sacrifice for the sake of peace and democracy in my country.

“On this extremely sad occasion, I share the grief of Brian’s family and loved ones.  It is to them that I give my sincerest condolences on the loss of their loved one. 

“To the Canadian people in general, I wish to convey the gratitude of the Afghan people for the sacrifices that your sons and daughters have made and for the historical services they have rendered to our country.  Please know that these sacrifices will never be forgotten.  I am certain that, through these sacrifices and those made by many others from other countries around the world, as well as by the much greater number offered by Afghans themselves, a better, more prosperous and democratic Afghanistan will be built.”


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Jul 2010)

Sincere Condolences


----------



## gun runner (21 Jul 2010)

Rest in peace Sapper Collier..my condolences to your family, friends, and your Regiment.   :yellow:


----------



## mathabos (21 Jul 2010)

Our sincere condolences to the family and friends
May you rest in peace Sapper Collier


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2010)

Minister of National Defence Peter MacKay attended the ramp ceremony during a just-announced three-day visit to AFG:


> .... Unfortunately, Minister MacKay also had the solemn duty to attend the ramp ceremony of Sapper Brian Collier, who was killed by the explosion of an improvised explosive device July 20.“The almost 3,000 CF members working here are working with representatives of DFAIT, CIDA and the RCMP, as well as the international community, to make Afghanistan a better place,” added MacKay. “Our men and women in uniform are good at what they do and they believe in what they’re doing. I’m incredibly proud of what the Canadian Forces are accomplishing here, working side-by-side with Afghans in numerous capacities.”This was Minister MacKay’s 11th visit to Afghanistan ....


----------



## manhole (22 Jul 2010)

our condolences to his family and friends.......RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Jul 2010)

I was camping out at the Sandbanks Provincial Park in Ontario when I heard the news.  Thanks to some friends I contacted via Blackberry, I was able to find out that the Sapper's repatriation was today at 1400.  
I was at the west end of the runway at 1355 when his plane touched down.  Just over an hour later, my two daughters and I were there to pay tribute.  
I had always wanted to attend a repatriation, but I also always hoped that I would never have the chance.  Words cannot describe the mood, the sounds, the sights of the family passing so slowly, windows down, waving to us as we stood there silently.

RIP Sapper


----------



## rormson (23 Jul 2010)

Spr, no one but you, your section and your Tp will really know what you have gone through in your AO till we meet on the other side. We grieve for you, your family and buddies still on the ground. CHIMO. RIP - WE WILL REMEMBER YOU.


----------



## Shock (24 Jul 2010)

Condolences to his family, friends, and comrades.. R.I.P sapper.


----------



## darkskye (24 Jul 2010)

It's a sad day in Bradford, both my cousins knew him well. 

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## dave.jones3 (24 Jul 2010)

“Those things which are precious are saved only by sacrifice.”
Just another one off the countries finest called upon to give their all for a war-torn people.

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God Bless
 :yellow:


----------



## bdave (28 Jul 2010)




----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2010)

...according to the Canadian Press, via CTV.ca:


> Funeral services will be held today in Bradford, Ont., for a Canadian soldier killed last week in a makeshift bomb attack in Afghanistan.
> 
> Sapper Brian Collier, who was born in Toronto and raised in Bradford, was serving with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.
> 
> ...


----------

